# A Must Read For Anyone With Pigeons



## beachwood45789 (Jul 15, 2014)

Hi All, here is some very good info. on how to take care of your birds lots of good stuff www.raymondjulien-domainedumeleze.yolasite.com Beachwood


----------



## beachwood45789 (Jul 15, 2014)

Hi All, here is more stuff to read www.mclaughlinlofts.com look in secrets


----------



## 9toes (Apr 4, 2012)

Don't see a way to view secrets?


----------



## beachwood45789 (Jul 15, 2014)

Hi, count up from the bottom on the left it is the 9th one


----------



## 9toes (Apr 4, 2012)

Nothing on the left from your link.


----------



## beachwood45789 (Jul 15, 2014)

Hi i know what you mean on my comp. i only see the last 3 letters of secrets you will have to make your computer screen smaller to do that you have click on control panel then go to apperance and personal click on adjust screen resolution and when you are finished go back and make it what you had be for the change Beachwood


----------



## beachwood45789 (Jul 15, 2014)

Hi all , some more stuff on pigeon disease www.northstardoves.com click on pigeon diseases www.pipa.be/en/newsandarticles/ask_thevet/3312#content click on ask the vet on left side of page. also to stop bugs from biting your birds which will cause a lot of problems you can use BOUNCE DRYER SHEETS what i do is i get a piece of string and make like a clothes line on the celing of my loft i use those stick pins to hold the line up and drape the dryer sheets over the line with clothes pins i also put them in the nest boxes to keep bugs out it works wonders on skeeters also you can put them anywhere in the loft using stick pins to hold them up another thing i do i put my waters in one of those plastic bins i use 4 waters 2 for the morning and two for the evening i change my water twice a day in the bins i put some water in it just enough to almost cover the waters then i put bleach in the water about 1/4 of a gallon i leave them there over night and in the am. i use those those 2 for the am.water then i put the ones that were used over night in the water and bleach for the pm waters i change the water every 3 days most pigeon diseases are tramsmited through the water so if you keep your waters clean and use bleach it will stop most dieases from being tramsmited to other birds. Beachwood


----------



## beachwood45789 (Jul 15, 2014)

Hi All, here are some tips for young bird racing, in the search box type in young bird racing you will see tips for young bird races by beachwood click it i posted this last year more tips to come. Beachwood


----------



## beachwood45789 (Jul 15, 2014)

Hi All, some more stuff to read. www.melbournebirdvet.com on left side of page click on info sheet and recent articles Beachwood


----------



## beachwood45789 (Jul 15, 2014)

Hi, here is some good stuff to read www.fictionpress.com/s/2769892/25/columbia-liva-kepping in the middle of page you will see a+a+a+ to the rt. of that click on silver or neem and get a lot more. Beachwood


----------



## beachwood45789 (Jul 15, 2014)

Hi, here is some more stuff to read you will have to enlarge it


----------



## beachwood45789 (Jul 15, 2014)

Hi , some more stuff to read www.idreampigeons.org scroll down to bottom of page click short articles by frank


----------



## beachwood45789 (Jul 15, 2014)

Hi All, some more stuff to read www.pigeonrescue.co.uk/mouth.htm


----------



## beachwood45789 (Jul 15, 2014)

Hi All, here is a list of pigeon breeders for all kinds of pigeons www.mumtazticloft.com/pigeonbreeders.asp


----------



## beachwood45789 (Jul 15, 2014)

Hi All, here is some more stuff to read www.pigeonrescue.org/


----------



## beachwood45789 (Jul 15, 2014)

Hi All, you know when you need to by some kind of oil for birds like hemp,wheat germ oil,blackberry oil and you have to buy at least a 16oz bottle and it last a long time if you dont have to many birds it usualy goes bad i found a place where you can buy just about any kind of of oilwww.ebay.com/str/naturaloilscenter and the best part is you can buy 4oz bottles for about 6$ they have larger sizes if you want but i always buy the 4oz. Beachwood


----------

